
A Big-Picture Look at Google, Microsoft, Apple and Yahoo - bluesmoon
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/22/a-big-picture-look-at-google-microsoft-apple-and-yahoo/
======
boucher
It would be interesting to break this down by revenue, and compare what each
company is actually making on each category.

Google would be dominated by search, which would likely be a fraction of the
other companies business. Microsoft would dominate office suite and and OS
while the others would be a non factor. But the rest of the categories would
be pretty interesting.

~~~
dskhatri
I agree. 'Calendar' & 'RSS Reader' aren't much of a categories and shouldn't
have the same weight as "Gaming" or "Ad Network"

~~~
symesc
True, but services like Calendar and Reader bring Google TO you and thus raise
the odds that you'll use their search engine again.

Google's recent work, including Android, is all about reach and becoming part
of various aspects of our online lives. And when they are part of our lives,
search revenue follows.

------
kkshin
The New York Times overlooks that Microsoft has one of the largest, although
not numerically, active social networks with its Live and more importantly
Xbox Live service. This is a key part of Microsoft's strategy currently as
well as moving forward as evidenced by integration in their upcoming mobile
phone and most likely other platforms.

